# Stinging pain in one breast in 3rd trimester?



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm at 31 weeks with our first child. Lately I've been having a stinging/burning pain in my right breast. It comes and goes, and when it does appear it only lasts for a minute or so. It sometimes seems to be triggered by pressure, like if I give someone a hug I might feel it a minute later. It doesn't feel at all like the sore breasts I had in the first trimester. It's hard to describe, but the pain seems to be close to the surface. If it's localized at all, I'd say it's kind of near the edge of the areola on the top side. But it doesn't feel like a bug bite or anything like that. My breast looks totally normal, and it doesn't feel warmer than normal or anything like that.

I wouldn't really think much about it except that when I do have it it REALLY hurts, feels like my boob is on fire!

Has anyone had anything like this? I couldn't find anything about it in The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding.


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

Something like that happened to me a couple of weeks ago, I am only at 19 wks right now, but I am already producing colostrum. It was weird, but let down always felt similar to me, so I shrugged it off. Have you tried to contact a LLL leader? It's probably just your body getting ready,but it never hurts to ask an expert.


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

Sounds kind of like letdown. It gets less extreme over time, IME.


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

I had that with my first pregnancy. I figured it was my breast's way of changing for making milk. Now in my 2nd pregnancy I've not had it at all.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks so much for the replies. Someone else on the boards also suggested let-down. I have been producing colostrum for about a month now. I guess it seemed strange to me because it was just the one boob and not both. I'm seeing my midwife today and will ask more about it then.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

My midwife did a breast exam today and didn't see anything unusual or of concern. She did say my right breast looks a bit bigger than my left, but she doesn't think that's of big significance. She said I may be feeling it more in my right than my left because I use my right side more. But it's probably just my breasts getting ready for nursing.

She did say that if it gets worse or if I start to feel worried about it, I can get a breast ultrasound, which would be totally safe. I think I will pass for now, but I may take her up on it if the pain gets worse.


----------

